# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Τι λετε για θερμανση με υγραεριο.

## antiprosopos

Καλησπέρα
Γνωρίζει κάνεις αν συμφέρει κάτι τέτοιο και ποσό αξιόπιστο μπορεί να είναι.
http://gr.news.yahoo.com/-124700231....W9dpVOacQ8#_=_

----------


## picdev

στην Ελλάδα όλα να τα περιμένεις, δηλαδή μπορεί να μπει και εκεί φόρος αλλά σκέψου πόσες μπουκάλες χρειάζεσαι και κάθε πότε πρέπει να τις αλλάζεις ή που θα πρέπει να τις ανεβάζεις

----------


## vasilllis

δν ειναι πατεντα οπως λεει.υπαρχει ατομικος λεβητας που καιει υγραεριο.
ειχα κανει ενα υπολογισμο και θες περιπου 1 μπουκαλα την εβδομαδα.
αν την γεμιζεις και σε βενζιναδικο(δεν ξερω αν γινεται ακομα) ειναι και πιο φτηνα.

----------


## haris_216

μα αν κατάλαβα καλά αυτό που έκανε ο εγκαταστάτης στο βίντεο είναι ότι τοποθέτησε ένα "κλασσικό" σύστημα θέρμανσης με ατομικό λεβητάκι αερίου. η όλη του "εφεύρεση" βρίσκεται στο γεγονός ότι δεν έκανε σύνδεση με το δίκτυο αερίου αλλά έβαλε μπουκάλες.
σε πολυκατοικία όμως με συμβατικό σύστημα θέρμανσης δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο να γίνει. ακόμα και αν από τεχνική άποψη αυτό καταστεί δυνατό, πρέπει να ζητηθεί η σύμφωνη γνώμη των άλλων ενοίκων για να επιτραπεί αυτή η εφαρμογή και ουσιαστικά να πάψει αυτό το διαμέρισμα να πληρώνει έστω και τα πάγια θερμανσης τα οποία είναι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώνει κάψει/δεν κάψει

----------


## picdev

εγώ μάλλον πάω για αερόθερμη σόμπα πέλετ με ηλεκτρονικο θερμοστατη, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πιο συμφέρουσα λύση
και απο θέμα απόδοσης έχω διαβάσει οτι σκίζει

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Καλησπέρα
> Γνωρίζει κάνεις αν συμφέρει κάτι τέτοιο και ποσό αξιόπιστο μπορεί να είναι.
> http://gr.news.yahoo.com/-124700231....W9dpVOacQ8#_=_




με τα χρηματα που κοστισε η εγκατασταση βαζεις *πελετ* επισης κουβαλα συνεχεια τις φιαλες για γεμισμα δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο(πας στους γιατρους για την μεση)
το υγραεριο κινησης δεν εχει φορο ενω το υγραεριο θερμανσης εχει κανονικα και ειναι ακριβο επισης δεν ειναι το ιδιο εχουν αλλες προσμιξεις το καθενα
και η *καταναλωση* ειναι περισσοτερη εναντι του *πετρελαιου* οπως και το *πελετ(στο πελετ 2 προς 1 εναντι του πετρελαιου)
* οπως και στα αυτοκινητα το υγραεριο εναντι της βενζινης η καταναλωση ειναι περισσοτερη
επισης θα πρεπει να πηγαινεις να τις γεμιζεις κρυφα στο πρατηριο κατοπιν συνενοησης με τον πωλητη γιατι απαγορευεται ειναι μονο για αυτοκινητα
φιλικα

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Εγώ θα σας πρότεινα αυτό.
http://www.kalarakis.com/html/Hlektrikos.html
Καταναλώνει ρεύμα και μπορείς να κάνεις και δική σου εγκατάσταση στο διαμέρισμα.
Δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τα ιόντα και δεν έχει αντιστάσεις.

Έτσι και αλλιώς στις πολυκατοικίες δεν συμφωνούν να βάλουν πετρέλαιο Αν συμφωνήσουν όλοι ας μη συμφωνήσει ο φίλος μας,και ξέρετε ένας να μη συμφωνεί, κρυώνουν όλοι. 
Αν σου στείλουν πάγια θέρμανσης μη τα πληρώσεις Τι θα κάνουν δηλαδή Εδώ το νομικό σύστημα έχει κόλλημα. για να σου κάνουν μήνυση πρέπει να βάλουν 500ε το λιγότερο (δικηγόρο, παράβολα κτλ) θα πάρει και καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια η υπόθεση ΔΗΛΑΔΗ δεν θα γίνει τίποτα.
Αν επιμείνουν θα τους πεις ότι εγώ δεν έχω λεφτά για πετρέλαιο Βάλτε εσείς και άμα βρω θα σας δώσω. Εδώ τελειώνει και το θέμα.
Αυτό γίνεται άμα είσαι ιδιοκτήτης Αν είσαι ενοικιαστής απλώς δηλώνεις ΔΕΝ έχω.

Ο κανονισμός της πολυκατοικίας λέει ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τα δικά σου χχχχχ γιατί το θερμικό της πολυκατοικίας έχει βγει με το σκεπτικό ότι οι θερμίδες κάθε διαμερίσματος έχουν υπολογιστεί με βάσει και τα διπλανά διαμερίσματα, Άρα σου απαγορεύουν να μη ζεσταίνεις το διαμέρισμα. Εσύ όμως με την εναλλακτική σου θέρμανση δεν χαλάς το θερμικό υπολογισμό της πολυκατοικίας.
Ο δεύτερος ισχυρισμός είναι ότι υπάρχει το πάγιο της θερμότητας που καταναλώνεται στις σωλήνες μεταφοράς. Να έρθει ο διαχειριστής να κόψει τις σωλήνες που μπαίνουν στο διαμέρισμα Παρουσία άλλου ενοίκου.
Όπως βλέπετε υπάρχουν απαντήσεις για όλα του κανονισμού. 
Στα παραπάνω θα υπάρχουν και αντιρίσεις  σε αυτά που γράφω ΔΕΝ διαφωνώ

Και ερωτώ αν οι λοιποί δεν έχουν λεφτά για πετρέλαιο θα πρέπει να κρυώνω και εγώ? 

Αυτός που βάζει τη σόμπα του πελετ ή τη ΧΧΧ  συσκευή σε τι διαφέρει από αυτόν που θα βάλει τον ατομικό λέβητα ρεύματος, υγραερίου κτλ? εεεεεε?????????
 το ένα το λέμε σόμπα και το άλλο καυστήρα 'έχει διαφορά ?
Αν τα πάρομε κατά γράμμα και οι σόμπες πρέπει να απαγορεύονται  και το μόνο επιτρεπτό το κοινό πετρέλαιο.

Είναι μια συζήτηση που δεν βγάζει πουθενά Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να επικρατήσει η κοινή λογική 
Έχω δει  σε πολυκατοικία 35 διαμερίσματα   με 4 κακόβουλους ιδιοκτήτες που δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν ούτε το νερό που καταναλώνουν.
Με αυτούς τι κάνεις? Πάντως το δικαστικό μέρος έχει μέχρι τώρα μετρήσει 4 χρόνια και βλέπομε

----------


## MAIKLKF

ΤΟ ΣΎΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΊΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΊΩΣΕ το Υγραέριο είναι ασύμφορο για δύο λόγους ο πρώτος είναι μέχρι να κάνεις απόσβεση την εγκατάσταση υγραερίου η τιμή του υγραερίου θα είναι στα ύψη άρα τίποτα 
Και ο δεύτερος τρέχα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να γεμίσεις μπουκάλες η βενζίνα που θα καις πάλι μία η άλλη   

Μια από της καλές λύσεις είναι τα ηλιακά πάνελ ηλεκτρική θέρμανση νερού και εκμεταλλεύσιμη ποσότητα του ηλιακού νερού και αν υπάρχει τζάκι

----------


## picdev

> ΤΟ ΣΎΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΊΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΊΩΣΕ το Υγραέριο είναι ασύμφορο για δύο λόγους ο πρώτος είναι μέχρι να κάνεις απόσβεση την εγκατάσταση υγραερίου η τιμή του υγραερίου θα είναι στα ύψη άρα τίποτα 
> Και ο δεύτερος τρέχα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να γεμίσεις μπουκάλες η βενζίνα που θα καις πάλι μία η άλλη   
> 
> Μια από της καλές λύσεις είναι τα ηλιακά πάνελ ηλεκτρική θέρμανση νερού και εκμεταλλεύσιμη ποσότητα του ηλιακού νερού και αν υπάρχει τζάκι



Είσαι λάθος για 2 λόγους
Αφου μπορείς να ζεστάνεις νερό απο τον ήλιο με πολύ υψηλή απόδοση, είναι χαζό να πάρεις ρεύμα με απόδοση μολις 18% και να το μετατρέψεις πάλι σε θερμότητα για να πάρεις ζεστό νερό

Τέλος υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν έχει ήλιο, μονο συμπληρωματικά μπορεί να λειτουργήσει

----------


## teo_GR

Φίλε Γιώργο για αρχή να πούμε ότι δεν είναι πατέντα αλλά κανονική εφαρμογή.
  Δηλαδή αν αγοράσεις έναν ατομικό λέβητα αερίου θα δεις ότι στις προδιαγραφές δίνει στοιχεία για αυτού του είδους το αέριο καθώς και ειδικά μπεκακια.
  Τώρα από πλευράς κατανάλωσης επειδή το χειμώνα έκανε ένας φίλος το ίδιο έχω να σου πω ότι δεν σε συμφέρει για ένα και μόνο λόγο. το υγραέριο στις μπουκάλες πωλείτε πολύ ακριβά. Εγώ έχω φυσικό αέριο και με βάση το λογαριασμό της δεπα και την κατανάλωση που έκανα υπολογίζω από τον πίνακα που έχει στο εγχηριδιο ο κατασκευαστης ότι αν ειχα μπουκαλες θα πληρωνα 50% περισοτερα χρειματα. Αν όμως  μπορεις να γεμηζεις από καπου φθηνοτερα τοτε αλλαζει.

----------


## picdev

μιας που το φερε η κουβέντα, ηλιακή θέρμανση έχει δει κανείς? το έχει δοκιμάσει? πιο είναι το κόστος?

----------


## teo_GR

Τώρα για τζάκι, air condition, που χρησιμοποιούσα μέχρι να βάλω το καλοριφέρ (φυσικό αέριο) έχω να πω ότι το τζάκι δεν συμφέρει εκτός και αν είσαι σε χωριό που τα ξύλα είναι φτηνά. Καθώς και τα δυο ζεσταίνουν μόνο ένα χώρο η αν έχεις πολλά air condition όλο το σπίτι αλλά μετά ξεφεύγει το ρεύμα.
  Για ηλιακά και τα συναφή δεν ξέρω αλλά δεν είναι και φτηνά στην αγορά και εγκατάσταση.
  Όσο για άλλες λύσεις ρεύματος υπάρχει η γεννήτρια θερμότητας ψάξε στην daikin η οποία είναι σαν air condition  η εξωτερική μονάδα και μέσα έχει έναν εναλακτη που ζεσταίνει το νερό για να κυκλοφορήσει στα σώματα.

----------


## picdev

το απλο τζακι εχει απόδωση 20%,για ομορφιά ειναι οχι για θερμανση.
Σιγουρα ο εναλάκτης που λες ειναι η πιο συμφαίρουσα λύση γιατί ειναι cop3 αλλά πολύ ακριβή λύση.
Λίγο που το έψαξα η ηλιακή θέρμανση κοστίζει απο 3000-5000ε περίπου, το ποσό δεν μου λέει κάτι αφού μετά δεν πληρώνεις τιποτα, το θέμα ειναι ποσο αποδίδει

----------


## MAIKLKF

> Είσαι λάθος για 2 λόγους
> Αφου μπορείς να ζεστάνεις νερό απο τον ήλιο με πολύ υψηλή απόδοση, είναι χαζό να πάρεις ρεύμα με απόδοση μολις 18% και να το μετατρέψεις πάλι σε θερμότητα για να πάρεις ζεστό νερό
> 
> Τέλος υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν έχει ήλιο, μονο συμπληρωματικά μπορεί να λειτουργήσει



Δεν ξέρω τι πιο είναι λάθος από την στιγμή που ο ηλεκτρισμός είναι ενέργεια και μάλιστα φτηνότερη από το πετρέλαιο περίπου τα μισά λεφτά 
Το πετρέλαιο το 1 λίτρο από τον Σεπτέμβριο θα κοστίζει 1,40 /λίτρο
και 0,120/Kwh  με 1,40 παράγετε 10.000 kcal/h από αυτές παίρνουμε 7000 kcal/h καθαρές  και λέμε 100τμ εμβαδόν χρειάζεται 18.000kcal/h H Πράξη Τώρα 18.000kcal /7000=2,57λύτρα*1,40=3,60*15h*30=1620 ανά μήνα και με το ρεύμα είναι
18,000kcal/860=20,93kwh*0,120=2,51*15*30=1130 ανά μήνα 

1620-1130=490 κάθε μήνα κερδίζουμε!!!! και *12 μήνες 5880 ευρώ το χρόνο αυτά είναι τα παραπάνω που πληρώνουμε και που θα κερδίσουμε

----------


## picdev

ειπες να βαλεις φωτοβολταικά για να παράγεις ρεύμα και να ζεστάνεις νερό,
ενώ υπάρχουν έτοιμα συστήματα ηλιακή θερμανσης που ζεσταίνουν νερο απο τον ηλιο απευθείας, η απόδοση αγγίζει το 80-90% ενώ η μετατροπή ενέργειας ειναι μονο μία ,
δεν μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά,τα φωτοβολταικά έχουν απόδοση 18% ενώ έχεις 2 μετατροπές ενέργειας, απο τον ήλιο σε ρεύμα , απο το ρεύμα σε αντίσταση για θερμότητα,
αυτό σημαίνει απόλειες

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα ηλιακά και τα φωτοβολταϊκά είναι καλά το καλοκαίρι Το χειμώνα με τη συννεφιά τι θα πρωτοζεστάνεις, άσε που 18:00 είναι σκοτάδι. τότε θα βάλεις εναλλακτική πηγή θέρμανσης?
Ο MAIKLKF  το έκανε με νούμερα στη πράξη το έχω κάνει γιαυτό δείτε εδώ:

http://www.kalarakis.com/html/Hlektrikos.html
σχετικά με την αντλία θερμότητος έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα γιατί είναι απλό δεν έχει  ηλεκτροκινητήρες μεταλλάκτες κτλ Ότι ρεύμα πέρνει το μετατρέπει 
άμεσα σε θερμότητα στο νερό.

Μη ξεχνάτε ότι οτιδήποτε έχει καμινάδα το 30% των θερμίδων που παράγει πηγαίνουν στην καμινάδα. Αν έχει πιάσει και κάπνα πηγαίνουν ακόμα περισσότερες χαμένες γιατί η κάπνα λειτουργεί ως μονωτικό. Αν η καμινάδα υγροποιεί ακόμα περισσότερες θερμίδες χαμένες αφού για να σταματήσει η υγροποίηση πρέπει να αυξηθεί η θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων. Για τους καυστήρες με πέλετ και ξύλα, πυρήνα έχει επιπλέον κουβάλημα και καθάρισμα!!
το ίδιο ισχύει και για το τζάκι (εδώ τις πετάει αμέσως έξω στο περιβάλλον). Τα ενεργειακά βελτιώνουν την κατάσταση αλλά πάλι η απόδοση είναι χαμηληηηηηηηη
Επιπλέον κουβάλημα και καθάρισμα Άσε που μέχρι να ανάψει το πρωί πρέπει να φύγεις για τη δουλειά, εκτός και αν σηκωθείς στις 5, ανάψεις το τζάκι κτλ..
Το τζακι είναι καλό τα Σαββατοκύριακα να βάλεις το κουτσούρι και κανένα κοψίδι στην άκρη να φωνάξεις και τη παρέα και εβίβα του.
Κάτι ανάλογο ισχύει και για τις σόμπες με μπουριά.

----------


## MAIKLKF

> ειπες να βαλεις φωτοβολταικά για να παράγεις ρεύμα και να ζεστάνεις νερό,
> ενώ υπάρχουν έτοιμα συστήματα ηλιακή θερμανσης που ζεσταίνουν νερο απο τον ηλιο απευθείας, η απόδοση αγγίζει το 80-90% ενώ η μετατροπή ενέργειας ειναι μονο μία ,
> δεν μπορώ να το πω πιο απλά,τα φωτοβολταικά έχουν απόδοση 18% ενώ έχεις 2 μετατροπές ενέργειας, απο τον ήλιο σε ρεύμα , απο το ρεύμα σε αντίσταση για θερμότητα,
> αυτό σημαίνει απόλειες



διορθώνω αναφέρομε σε ηλιακά πάνελ  με ελικοειδή μορφή τα οποία και δεν υπάρχουν γιατί αυτός ο τύπος πειραματίζομαι με μιά κατασκευή και θα δούμε 
τώρα είμαι 1400 θερμίδες ανά ημέρα !!! και το βελτιώνουμε καλός 
καλά είναι να ακούγονται η απόψεις 
φιλικά

----------


## MAIKLKF

Η Λύσει είναι Αν υπάρχει κάποιο χημικό υγρό με χαμηλή θερμοκρασία να προκαλεί βρασμό. Έτσι λύνουμε όλα τα προβλήματα με την ενέργεια ψύξη θέρμανσις
Η Παραγωγή πολλαπλάσια της κατανάλωσης είναι εφικτό 
φιλικά

----------


## vasilllis

παντως ολοι μεσα στο θεμα ειμαστε.

Ωραιες αυτες οι μεθοδοι,το μεγαλο θεμα ομως ειναι ο χωρος.Καλο ειναι ο φιλος να απαντησει σε τι χωρο ειναι το σπιτι του,διαμερισμα,πολυκατοικια ,μονοκατοικια,διωροφο.Καλα οσα λετε αλλα αν δεν εχει χωρο τι το κουβεντιαζεται.Επισης βλεπω οτι ο ανθρωπος που ανοιξε το θεμα δεν εχει ξανακανει ερωτηση οποτε δεν τα βλεπει προφανως.

Πανω στο θεμα τωρα,αν καποιος εχει manual ,που αναφερει θερμιδεες και καταναλωση ανα ωρα φυσικο αεριο και υγραεριο θα βγει πορισμα.Αν δεν περναει απο εκει φυσικο και θα αργησει να περασει ή δεν εχει σκοπο να περασει τι το συζηταμε τοτε ? 
Βασιλη πες  μας με το φυσικο αεριο ωρες που το δουλευεις καυστηρα που εχεις και σπιτι που εχεις.Αν εσυ πλληρωνεις 50€ τον μηνα  τοτε και 50% παραπανω στο αεριο πιστεψε με φιλε σε σχεση με το πετρελαιο δεν παιζεται.
Επισης τα aircondition ειναι αρκετα φτηνοτερα σε χρηση απο το πετρελαιο (το δοκιμασα εγω φετος με 400€ παραπανω λογαριασμο ,το τετραμηνο δεκεμβρη-μαρτη)αλλα στα πολλα τα κρυα ,τα δικα μου τουλαχιστον κλασανε,και η αισθηση τους ειναι πολυ χαλια( γουστα βεβαια)
Η αντλια θερμοτητας ειναι σουπερ (επιδοτειται κι ολας) αλλα για οικονομια θες ενδοδαπεδια  η φανκοιλ.Αν το ψαξεις κι ολας θα δεις οτι η daikin μονο εχει για απλα σωματα (τουλαχιστον περσι που κοιταζα) και παλι με βοηθεια αντιστασεων ,οποτε το cop3 παει περιπατο.
Σε συνεργασια τωρα με ηλιακα αλλα και την κορυφαια γεωθερμια δεν θες κατι αλλο.Για γεωθερμια παντως ηταν ενα 20ρικο μονο για αυτην.Ηλιακα καπου εκει παιζανε.

Calarakis μια διορθωση μονο .ο ηλεκτρικος λεβητας δεν ακτινοβολια δεν εχει αντιστασεις -λες.με τι δουλευει?
Η μοδα τωρα ειναι τζακια ενεργειακα συνδεμενα στα καλοριφερ ή με αεραγωγους σε ολο το σπιτι.Οσσοι τα εχουν βαλει εχουν ΛΕΕΙ σωθει,

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το vasillimertzani
Ο επαγωγικό έχει μέσα πηνία και δουλεύει όπως ο μετασχηματιστής αντί για δευτερεύων βλέπει το νερό 
Δεν έχει ακτινοβολία γιατί βρίσκεται μέσα σε μεταλλική θωράκιση.
Και το σχετικό πιστοποιητικό  είναι κανονικό και όχι μαϊμού. Δηλαδή μπορείς να ζητήσεις με αυτό έγκριση για πράσινο σπίτι.

----------


## vasilllis

> Για το vasillimertzani
> Ο επαγωγικό έχει μέσα πηνία και δουλεύει όπως ο μετασχηματιστής αντί για δευτερεύων βλέπει το νερό 
> Δεν έχει ακτινοβολία γιατί βρίσκεται μέσα σε μεταλλική θωράκιση.
> Και το σχετικό πιστοποιητικό  είναι κανονικό και όχι μαϊμού. Δηλαδή μπορείς να ζητήσεις με αυτό έγκριση για πράσινο σπίτι.



αρα επιδοτειται και αυτο οπως οι αντλιες θερμοτητας;

----------


## dalai

Αν ειναι να δουλεψεις με ρευμα οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο αντλια ειναι πεταμα χρηματων.
Η κιλοβατωρα την υπολογιζουμε στα 16 λεπτα (του ευρω) . Για να παρεις την θερμοτητα απο 1 λτ πετραιλεο θελεις περιπου 10 κιλοβατωρες. (οι αποδωσεις στους σημερινους λεβητες φτανουν το 90%.Δεν μπορεις να υπολογιζεις  εσυ 70% λες και θα παρεις λεβητα 15ετιας) .Επομενως για την ιδια ζεστη με 1 λτ πετρελ. θες 10 KWh  ή σε χρηματα 1,2 Ευρω προς 1,6 ευρω
Ολες οι τεχνπλογιες με ρευμα εχουν αποδωση 97%-100%  αρα θα το πληρωνεις πολυ πιο ακριβα.
Με την αντλια λογω οτι η αποδωση τους ειναι 300%-450% η τιμη αυτη (τα 1,6 ευρω) διερητε με το 3 εως 4,5 . Αρα αναλογως την αντλια που θα επερνες θα πληρωνες 0,53 εως 0.35 ευρω ανα λιτρο πετρελαιου. 
Η συνηθης τιμη για αντλιες με καλοριφερ ειναι 3.Για αντλιες με  fancoil einai 3,8 και για αντλιες με επιδαπεδια 4,5

----------


## dalai

Και κατι ακομη .Με αντλια θα θες 2000 εως 3000 Watt  για να ζεστενεσε σε 100τμ
Με οποιαδηποτε αλλη θα θες επι τρια.Δηλ 6 εως 9 Κwatt.Επομενως στην δευτερη περιπτωση χρειαζεσαι οποσδηποτε τριφασικο (+1000 ευρω για μετατροπη εαν δεν εχεις)

----------


## electron

> Για το vasillimertzani
> Ο επαγωγικό έχει μέσα πηνία και δουλεύει όπως ο μετασχηματιστής αντί για δευτερεύων βλέπει το νερό 
> Δεν έχει ακτινοβολία γιατί βρίσκεται μέσα σε μεταλλική θωράκιση.
> Και το σχετικό πιστοποιητικό  είναι κανονικό και όχι μαϊμού. Δηλαδή μπορείς να ζητήσεις με αυτό έγκριση για πράσινο σπίτι.



To κόστος ενός τέτοιου λέβητα για διαμέρισμα 120 τμ πιο είναι; Ρωτάω γιατί είδα στο νετ κάτι τρελές τιμές από 1500 ευρώ και πάνω κι αν υπολογίσουμε την κατανάλωση νομίζω ότι η απόσβεση θα αργήσει να έρθει.

----------


## vasilllis

> Και κατι ακομη .Με αντλια θα θες 2000 εως 3000 Watt  για να ζεστενεσε σε 100τμ
> Με οποιαδηποτε αλλη θα θες επι τρια.Δηλ 6 εως 9 Κwatt.Επομενως στην δευτερη περιπτωση χρειαζεσαι οποσδηποτε τριφασικο (+1000 ευρω για μετατροπη εαν δεν εχεις)



Αυτα που τα εχεις δει?? 3000 watt ειναι ενα 18αρι και ενα 9αρι.Ζεσταινεται 100 μ2  με αυτα?
http://www.zahariadis.gr/main/taxonomy/term/22

ριξε μια ματια για αντλιες νερου-αερα να δεις ισχυ που ξεκιναει .Απο 6kw το μονοφασικο και ανεβαινει.Σε μελετη που ειχαν κανει σε φιλο με 90 μ σπιτι του ειχαν βγαλει την 8αρα μονοφαασικη (που ελλαδα απλα δεν παιζει ).περιοχη κεραμεικος.1ος οροφος σε τριωροφο 20ετιας.

Ποια αντλια εχεις δει με 3000w για ολο το σπιτι?


ΥΓ και το 90% που υπολογιζεις στον λεβητα μπορει και να ισχυει.Πες μου ομως το σπιτι τι περνει,και οχι το υπογειο οι σωληνες και τα ντουβαρια.Για αυτο αλλωστε εκμεταλευτηκαν τους ατομικους λεβητες μπαλκονιου λογω λιγοτερων απωλειων.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Με 3000W δεν ζεσταίνεται σπίτι 100μ2

Για τον electron Ο επαγωγικός για το 110-160μ2 κοστίζει 2300+φπα. Λέβητας και ηλεκτρικός πίνακας. Ειναι τριφασικός.

Αυτό που έχεις δει με 1500 μάλλον είναι ιόντα. Και αυτό έχει καλύτερη απόδοση από την αντλία, αρκεί να κάνεις την εγκατάσταση σωστά. 
πριν είχα λέβητα ιόντων. Στην αρχή μου είπαν (οι κολλητοί) για οικονομία να μη πάρω τα υγρά του εργοστασίου αλλά να ξεπλύνω τα σώματα με νερό και μετά να γεμίσω με νερό και αντιψυκτικό. το αποτέλεσμα τραγικό. Άκουγα το λέβητα να βράζει αλλά θερμότητα στα σώματα σχεδόν τίποτα.
Αλλαγή σχεδίων λοιπόν. Πέρνω τα ιόντα του εργοστασίου 3ε το λίτρο + αποσταγμένο νερό από το super market. Αδειάζω τα σώματα και ξαναγεμίζω στα 20 λεπτά σταματώ και αδειάζω 20 λίτρα σε ένα κουβά και μετρώ με το αγωγιμόμετρο (το πήρα και αυτό) ήταν στα 240 και έπρεπε να ήταν 350, φτιάχνω μια δόση και ξαναβάζω τα υγρά μέσα. Με τη δεύτερη ήρθα περίπου στα 325 , καλά είναι. Ανάβω και σε 10 λεπτά τα σώματα ήταν όλα στους 65. 
(4 τεμάχια 110Χ90 δίστηλα). Τελευταία εβδομάδα του Μαρτίου 2012.

Αυτό που λέει ο dalai με 300-450% δεν μας λέει τι είναι αυτό αφού ειναι γνωστό  ότι σε όλα τα συστήματα η απόδοση δεν ξεπερνά ποτέ το 1 ή 100%. 
τι μετράς και το βγάζεις τόσο για να σου πουν και οι λοιποί τι ανάλογο έχει το σύστημα τους. 
90% απόδοση σε λέβητα πετρελαίου δεν έχω δει και εγώ ακόμα Ίσως να ισχύει με του καινούργιους.
Ο δικό μου καυστήρας του πετρελαίου ήταν 10ετίας και όλοι αυτοί που ενδιαφέρονται για αλλαγή εκεί κοντά είναι, 1 μόνο είχε περυσινή κατασκευή, και θέλει την αλλαγή γιατί είναι πολυκατοικία 

και μη περιμένετε να κάνετε απόσβεση σε ένα χρόνο Ότι και να πάρετε θέλει το χρόνο του, γιατί κάτι θα καίει θέλει και έξοδα αγοράς και έξοδα εγκατάστασης.

----------


## dalai

*vasilimertzani *  οι τιμες σε καταναλωση ειναι διαφορετικες απο τις τιμες στην αποδουμενη θερμοτητα . Αν δεις τα datasheet  απο τις συσκευες που μου υποδειξες θα παρατηρησεις  οτι η πραγματικα καναλισκωμενη ισχη π.χ. σε μια αντλια 8KW ειναι 1,6ΚW-2,08KW. (ειναι οι τιμες ΡΙ ). Μετα  εφοσον η αποδοση ειναι 4,5 (COP)       ,τοτε η αποδοση του φτανει στα 4,5*1,6= 7,2 KW που ειναι και η πραγματικη τιμη της 

*info@kalarakis.com*  Εχει αποδωση 300%-450% γιατι ειναι αυτο που λεει : ΑΝΤΛΙΑ θερμοτητας.  Δεν παραγει .Αντλει απο το περιβαλλον και το αποδειδει στο σπιτι. Το ιδιο που κανουν και το αιρκοντισιον και το ψυγειο σου. π.χ. το ψυγειο ΑΝΤΛΕΙ θερμοτητα μεσα απο την καμπινα και την αποδιδει στο περιβαλλον.Αποτελεσμα αυτου ειναι να παγωνει η καμπινα. 
Δεν μιλαμε για δημιουργια ενεργιας απο το πουθενα και αεικινιτα. Η θερμοτητα βρισκετε στο περιβαλλον.Η αντλια την συμπυκνωνει και την φερνει στο σπιτι.

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=dalai;549431]*vasilimertzani *  οι τιμες σε καταναλωση ειναι διαφορετικες απο τις τιμες στην αποδουμενη θερμοτητα . Αν δεις τα datasheet  απο τις συσκευες που μου υποδειξες θα παρατηρησεις  οτι η πραγματικα καναλισκωμενη ισχη π.χ. σε μια αντλια 8KW ειναι 1,6ΚW-2,08KW. (ειναι οι τιμες ΡΙ ). Μετα  εφοσον η αποδοση ειναι 4,5 (COP)       ,τοτε η αποδοση του φτανει στα 4,5*1,6= 7,2 KW που ειναι και η πραγματικη τιμη της 

http://www.daikinaltherma.gr/binarie...288-148485.pdf

σελ.15-16  προτεινομενη ασφαλεια για εσωτ. μοναδα 25Α.Για εξωτερικη 25 Α.
Ειχε παρει τιμες -προσφορες κλπ ενας γνωστος για την συγκεκριμενη την μικροτερη την μονοφασικη.Ο Ανθρωπος το ειπε καθαρα.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΕΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.2,8 κw τα βρισκεις παντου.Η διαφωνια μας με τον ανθρωπο αυτο ηταν οτι η συμφωνημενη ισχυς με την δεη (οπως και στα περισσοτερα σπιτια ) ειναι 8KVA.

----------


## dalai

Τα 25 Α τα χρειαζεται για τις εκινησεις της αντλιας. Επισης τις χρειαζεται και για τις εσωτερικες αντιστασεις (3KW+3KW) που χρησιμοπουνται σε αποψυξη, σε μεγαλα κρυα ή σε βλαβη αντλιας.
Εν πασει περιπτωση η αντλια 8KW  καταναλωνει  1,6ΚW-2,08KW. Nομιζω οτι το ειδεσ. 
Δεν τα υπερασπιζομαι.Απλα το σωστο να λεγεται σχετικα με τις αντλιες ειτε ειναι απλο aircontition ειτε εξεζιτημενη γεωθερμια

----------


## vasilllis

> Τα 25 Α τα χρειαζεται για τις εκινησεις της αντλιας. Επισης τις χρειαζεται και για τις εσωτερικες αντιστασεις (3KW+3KW) που χρησιμοπουνται σε αποψυξη, σε μεγαλα κρυα ή σε βλαβη αντλιας.
> Εν πασει περιπτωση η αντλια 8KW  καταναλωνει  1,6ΚW-2,08KW. Nομιζω οτι το ειδεσ. 
> Δεν τα υπερασπιζομαι.Απλα το σωστο να λεγεται σχετικα με τις αντλιες ειτε ειναι απλο aircontition ειτε εξεζιτημενη γεωθερμια



Το εχω δει.
Για τις εκκινησεις δεν ισχυει λογω του οτι τα συγκεκριμενα ειναι inverter.
Oντως υπαρχει ενα θεμα στο manual.
Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι μεχρι να φτασει την αποδοση που λεει (1/4w) καταναλωνει την πραγματικη ισχυ αποδοσης απο τον ηλεκτρισμο.
Οποτε οντως χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη ισχυ απο Δεη αλλα για συγκεκριμενες μερες.

----------


## vasilllis

Ειδα μια φοβερη πατεντα μηχ/μηχανικου στην τηλεοραση.
Εβαλε το συστημα που εχουν οι καφετεριες (να ψεκαζει νερο με πιεση ) ωστε να διατηρει δροσερη την εξ.μοναδα των κλιματιστικων.Καταφερε και εκανε μειωση 18 βαθμους στην μοναδα με αυτο τον τροπο ,αρα αναλογη θα ειναι και η μειωση του ηλεκτρικου.

----------


## dalai

> Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι μεχρι να φτασει την αποδοση που λεει (1/4w) καταναλωνει την πραγματικη ισχυ αποδοσης απο τον ηλεκτρισμο.
> Οποτε οντως χρειαζεσαι μεγαλη ισχυ απο Δεη αλλα για συγκεκριμενες μερες.



Οχι ακριβως ετσι. Συνεχιζουν να καινε το ιδιο πραγματικο φορτιο .Ομως  μειωνεται αισθητα το παραγομενο φορτιο . Για'υτο και εχουν εσωτερικες αντιστασεις και καινε τα αντερα τους ωστε να μπορεσουν να καλυψουν την μεγαλη ζητηση απο ενα κρυο σπιτι .ετσι προτεινετε κυριως σε ενδοδαπεδιες (αδρανεια) και να μην κλεινει ακομη και αν λειπεις μερες. 
Εξερεση ειναι οι TOSHIBA  με τεχνολογια zubadan (πολυ ηλιθιο ονομα!) που δεν εχει εσωτερικες αντιστασεις ,αλλα συνεχιζει να βγαζει τα υποσχομενα φορτια ΠΑΝΤΑ. Αυξανει δηλ την καταναλωση στο συμπιεστη . Δυστηχως η mitsubishi εχει εγγυηση μονο 1 ετος και δεν το εμπιστευομαι

----------


## dalai

το εκανα και εγω αυτο (στα πλαισια "πειραματων" ) με ενα ποτιστιρι με τρομπα. Οταν εριχνα συνεφο νερου ,κατεβαζε 4 βαθμους κατω στην εσωτερικη ψυχτρα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι πιθανον σε λιγο καιρο θα το παρεις στο χερι ,αφου θα γεμισει αλατα η εξωτερικη μοναδα (αν δεν καει πρωτα ο ανεμιστηρας)

----------


## vasilllis

> Οχι ακριβως ετσι. Συνεχιζουν να καινε το ιδιο πραγματικο φορτιο .Ομως  μειωνεται αισθητα το παραγομενο φορτιο . Για'υτο και εχουν εσωτερικες αντιστασεις και καινε τα αντερα τους ωστε να μπορεσουν να καλυψουν την μεγαλη ζητηση απο ενα κρυο σπιτι .ετσι προτεινετε κυριως σε ενδοδαπεδιες (αδρανεια) και να μην κλεινει ακομη και αν λειπεις μερες. 
> Εξερεση ειναι οι TOSHIBA  με τεχνολογια zubadan (πολυ ηλιθιο ονομα!) που δεν εχει εσωτερικες αντιστασεις ,αλλα συνεχιζει να βγαζει τα υποσχομενα φορτια ΠΑΝΤΑ. Αυξανει δηλ την καταναλωση στο συμπιεστη . Δυστηχως η mitsubishi εχει εγγυηση μονο 1 ετος και δεν το εμπιστευομαι



αν εννοεις ηλεκτρικο εισαι λαθος.δες και εδω http://www.energyhomes.gr/material/p...o/antlies.html

περιγραφη την λειτουργια της αντλαις ,τον βαθμο αποδοσης (ποση ενεργεια καταναλωνει ηλεκτρισμο και ποση απο το περιβαλον)

----------


## johnge

Nα προσθέσω ότι αντλίες θερμότητας είναι και τα κλιματιστικά.

----------


## vasilllis

> Nα προσθέσω ότι αντλίες θερμότητας είναι και τα κλιματιστικά.



αερος-αερος.Βεβαια στην επιδοτηση δεν τις κατατασουν σε αντλλιες θερμοτητες και δεν τις επιδοτουν.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> αερος-αερος.Βεβαια στην επιδοτηση δεν τις κατατασουν σε αντλλιες θερμοτητες και δεν τις επιδοτουν.



Απλά δεν τις θεωρούν "μόνιμη εγκατάσταση θέρμανσης"

----------


## vasilllis

καπου πηρε το ματι μου τελος σεπτεμβρη εκθεση για ειδη θερμανσης.
οσοι πιστοι προσελθετε.

----------


## picdev

έχει κανείς σόμπα με υγραέριο? έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ τελευταία με το τι πρέπει να κάνω το χειμώνα,
έχω καταλήξει σε σόμπα πελετ , αλλά και αυτό παίρνει είδη τον ανήφορο, θέλω να καταλαγιάσει λίγο το πράγμα και του χρόνου να καταλήξω κάπου. Οπότε τώρα σκέφτομαι τη σόμπα υγραερίου, με 4kw που είδα μία, πόση κατανάλωση έχει την ώρα? αξίζει? έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.campingandgas.gr/view-pro...gpcid=1&cid=30

----------


## katmadas

> έχει κανείς σόμπα με υγραέριο? έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ τελευταία με το τι πρέπει να κάνω το χειμώνα,
> έχω καταλήξει σε σόμπα πελετ , αλλά και αυτό παίρνει είδη τον ανήφορο, θέλω να καταλαγιάσει λίγο το πράγμα και του χρόνου να καταλήξω κάπου. Οπότε τώρα σκέφτομαι τη σόμπα υγραερίου, με 4kw που είδα μία, πόση κατανάλωση έχει την ώρα? αξίζει? έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?



Εγω την εβγαλα με μια τετοια πριν παρω την σομπα...
Αν και η ζεστη που εβγαζε ηταν ικανοποιητικη το κοστος της φιαλης τοτε 20 ευρω δεν ξερω ποσο κανει τωρα...
Πρεπει να πληροσεις και το καινο που κανει αλλα τοσα αλλα απο αυτο θα βρεις απο κανενα...

Το μονο θετικο που εχει ειναι οτι αμεσα βγαζει ζεστα...

Εγω προσωπικα την παρατησα για τις μυρωδιες απο τις αναθυμιασεις...Οσο και να λενε οτι δεν εχει πιστεψε με οτι θα το μυριζεις και στα ρουχα αν το καψεις ενα χειμωνα...

Ενα αλλο αρνητικο ηταν με την αλλαγη της φιαλης που αμα δεν ημουν εκει το σπιτι απλα παγωνε μεχρι να σχολασω καθως η αραβωνιαρα φοβοταν να το αλλαξει (καλυτερα βεβαια)
Οποτε παγωνε και αυτην ειδικα αν εφευγα εκτος για μερουλες...


Συνολικα Γνωμη μου ειναι ουτε να το σκεφτεσε...
Ρε ακη αντε πανε παρε μια σομπιτσα πελλετ να καθαριζεις...
Στην τελικη αν το μετανιωσεις που το κοβω χλωμο πουλα την του χρονου..
Η ζυτηση ειναι μεγαλη μη μασας...
Δεν λεω καλα κανεις που το ψαχνεις αλλα ρε φιλε δες τα λιγο δεν υπαρχει κατι πιο οικονομικο και αποδοτικο αυτην την στιγμη...
του χρονου βλεπουμε..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και κάτι διαβάζω τελευταία για εξίσωση φόρου του υγραερίου .... με του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης .... που ήδη το τελευταίο έχει φτάσει σχεδόν το ίδιο με το κίνησης !

Είμαι έτοιμος να τρέξω να πάρω και 100.000 τόνους σακιά πέλετ .... γιατί σίγουρα θα βάλουν "χέρι" και κατά κει .  Ο σωζων εαυτόν σωθήτω 
Ψάξτε ψάξτε κι άλλο για "οικονομική θέρμανση"

----------


## katmadas

Καλα θα ηταν ρε γαμωτο αλλα θελεις μια τεραστια αποθηκη... :Lol: 

Πετρο προχωρησες καθολου με την ροδα?

----------


## fm344

καλημερα.το σπιτι μου εινια 120 τ.μ.,μονοκατοικια,με 3 δωματια των 17 τ.μ. το καθενα,σαλοτραπεζαρια 20 τ.μ καθηστικο 15 τ.μ.και ενας διαδρομος 5 τ.μ. σκεφτομαστε να χρησιμοποιησουμε για θερμασνη του χωρου σομπα πετραλαιου φορητη(που μετακινηται )η σομπα με φυαλι υγραεριου .
το ερωτημα ειναι ποια απο τις δυο 8α ζεστανη τους χωρους,τοποθετοντας την στον διαδρομο.
και αν δημιουργουν υγρασια (του  υγραεριου,και του πετρελαιου)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Καλησπέρα
> Γνωρίζει κάνεις αν συμφέρει κάτι τέτοιο και ποσό αξιόπιστο μπορεί να είναι.
> http://gr.news.yahoo.com/-124700231....W9dpVOacQ8#_=_



-Εχω  καταλήξει  για  θερμανση  σε  αυτό  οσο  για  τη  παντέντα  που  λέει  ας  μη  το  συζητήσουμε  όλοι  το  ίδιο  κάνουν  και  είναι  συνηθισμένο

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

΄΄μου  είπε  ο  εγκαταστάτης  η  πολυκ.  έχει  φυσ.  αέριο  αλλά  να  το  ανεβάσω  στο  διαμέρισμα  θέλει  περίπου  2000  λόγω  απόστασης  δυστυχώς  το΄οικονομικό (απλήρωτος αρκετούς  μήνες  και  άνεργος για  πάνω  απο  εξαμηνο)  δεν  μου  επέτρεψε   τίποτα  να  κάνω  και  κατέληξα  στη  λύση  απελπισίας  θερμαστρα  υγραερίου επώνυμη  'εβαλα  και  επώνυμη  φιάλη  αλλά  πολύ  μυρίζει  όλο  το  σπίτι,  μήπως  φταίει  η  φιάλη,  μου   έφεραν  ένα  ματάκι  μαγειρέματος  με  τετράλιτρη  φιάλη  γεμισμένη  σε  πρατήριο  και  δεν  μυρίζει  καθόλου  σαν  να  μην  υπάρχει  το γκαζάκι  του  καφέ  μυρίζει  πολύ  παραπάνω  λέτε  να  φταίει  η  φιάλη  να  δοκιμάσω  να  τη  γεμίσω  ή  να  αλλάξω   μαρκα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Και κάτι διαβάζω τελευταία για εξίσωση φόρου του υγραερίου .... με του πετρελαίου θέρμανσης .... που ήδη το τελευταίο έχει φτάσει σχεδόν το ίδιο με το κίνησης !
> 
> Είμαι έτοιμος να τρέξω να πάρω και 100.000 τόνους σακιά πέλετ .... γιατί σίγουρα θα βάλουν "χέρι" και κατά κει .  Ο σωζων εαυτόν σωθήτω 
> Ψάξτε ψάξτε κι άλλο για "οικονομική θέρμανση"



εσυ πιστευα οτι τα πελλετ τα φτιαχνεις μονος σου με τοσα που κανεις.  :Lol:  




> ΄΄μου  είπε  ο  εγκαταστάτης  η  πολυκ.  έχει  φυσ.  αέριο  αλλά  να  το  ανεβάσω  στο  διαμέρισμα  θέλει  περίπου  2000  λόγω  απόστασης  δυστυχώς  το΄οικονομικό (απλήρωτος αρκετούς  μήνες  και  άνεργος για  πάνω  απο  εξαμηνο)  δεν  μου  επέτρεψε   τίποτα  να  κάνω  και  κατέληξα  στη  λύση  απελπισίας  θερμαστρα  υγραερίου επώνυμη  'εβαλα  και  επώνυμη  φιάλη  αλλά  πολύ  μυρίζει  όλο  το  σπίτι,  μήπως  φταίει  η  φιάλη,  μου   έφεραν  ένα  ματάκι  μαγειρέματος  με  τετράλιτρη  φιάλη  γεμισμένη  σε  πρατήριο  και  δεν  μυρίζει  καθόλου  σαν  να  μην  υπάρχει  το γκαζάκι  του  καφέ  μυρίζει  πολύ  παραπάνω  λέτε  να  φταίει  η  φιάλη  να  δοκιμάσω  να  τη  γεμίσω  ή  να  αλλάξω   μαρκα.



ειναι με καταλυτη η σομπα?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Οχι  Βασ'ιλη  δεν  είναι  με  καταλύτη  ήθελα  να  τον  αποφύγω  μου  κάνει  εντύπωση  γιατί  το  τετράλιτρο  γκαζάκι  δεν  μυρίζει  καθόλου  μα  καθόλου  σαν  να  μην  υπάρχει  επίσης  η  ανηψιά  μου  έχει  μια  ελεύθερη  κουζίνα  υγραερίου  και  αυτής  της  μύριζε  πάρα  πολύ  μέχρι  που  την  άλλαξε  με  ηλεκτρική.

----------


## vasilllis

> -Οχι  Βασ'ιλη  δεν  είναι  με  καταλύτη  ήθελα  να  τον  αποφύγω  μου  κάνει  εντύπωση  γιατί  το  τετράλιτρο  γκαζάκι  δεν  μυρίζει  καθόλου  μα  καθόλου  σαν  να  μην  υπάρχει  επίσης  η  ανηψιά  μου  έχει  μια  ελεύθερη  κουζίνα  υγραερίου  και  αυτής  της  μύριζε  πάρα  πολύ  μέχρι  που  την  άλλαξε  με  ηλεκτρική.



γενικα μυριζουν οι σομπες αυτες.ειδικα αυτες με καταλυτη.για το γκαζακι μυριζει πολυ αν το ανοιξεις χωρις φωτια?μην ξεχνας οτι δεν καταναλωνει την ιδια ποσοτητα ανα ωρα και οτι η οσμη στο αεριο ειναι προσμιξεις,μηπως σε αυτη την 4κιλη τις εχουν μειωσει?

----------


## Spark

χμ...δεν ηξερα τι είναι καταλύτης σόμπας και με αναζητηση βρηκα αυτο
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...oducts_id=6473

δηλαδη καταλύτης ειναι ενα φιλτρο (ακριβο 35ε) που περνά το υγραέριο απο εκει πριν παει στην καύση -ετσι κατάλαβα.
και μετα τι; δεν μυρίζει;; βρομιζει το φιλτρο και θελει αντικατάσταση;

----------


## lelek

Γενικά να πω για το υγραέριο ότι τελευταία εγκατέστησα σε έναν πελάτη εναν λέβητα πετρελαίου-υγραερίου με καυστήρα υγραερίου γνωστής ιταλικής εταιρίας και χιλιάρα δεξαμενή καθώς και μια γραμμή για κουζίνα υγραερίου...

Μέσα σε 2 μήνες έχει κάψει για σπίτι 90 τμ με μόνωση-κέλυφος (7 cm) και συντηρητική κατανάλωση σε καλοριφέρ (το δουλεύει στους 19-20) και κουζίνα μόλις 400 ευρώ με τη σημερινή τιμή του υγραερίου.

Είναι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## picdev

Δεξαμενη υπογεια?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## el greco 1

και εγω το ιδιο καταναλωνω με αντιστοιχο 24kw caffotouxet υποθετω που τοποθετισεs τον ferroli συμπικνοματων?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Βρε  Θοδωρή  μήπως  κατέχεις  σχετικά

-Βρε Κώστα  επειδή  βλέπω  κατέχεις  το θέμα  να  σε  ρωτήσω  κάτι  (αν    μπορείς  να  βηθήσεις  ή όποιος  άλλος  μπορεί)  σχετικά  με  τη    διάμετρο  των  σωλήνων  ένα  ζεύγος  σωλήνων  θα  εξυπηρετεί  ένα  σώμα    3500 Κcal  ένα  2400  ένα   1000  και  ένα  1500  η  σειρά  των    σωμάτων  είναι  λέβητας  στα 6  μέτρα  διακλάδωση  για  το  σώμα  των    1500   στα  επόμενα  5 διακλάδωση  για  το  σώμα  των  1000  και  στα    επόμενα  5  θα  είναι  τα  δύο  σώματα  σε και  θα  απέχουν  30    εκατοστα  μεταξύ τους  (μεσοτοιχία)  τί  αρχική  διάμετρο  πρέπει  να    έχουν  οι  σωλήνες  και  αν  θα  πρέπει  μετά  απο  κάθε  σώμα  να    χαμηλώνει  η  διάμετρος  επίσης  για  το  ένα  σώμα  υπάρχει    προεγκατάσταση  με  πολυστρωματική  σωλήνα  κάνει  να  γίνει  η    εγκατάσταση  με  χάλκινη  και  να  υπάρχει  μια  διακλάδωση  με    πολυστρωματική?    ευχαριστώ  εκ  των  προτέρων.

----------

daman (19-10-16)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το  σχετικό  θέμα  εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79249

----------

